# You know, I want to be a Mod, too.



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 7, 2008)

*SO*, like so many of us at GBAtemp, I've mused to myself; 
_"I'd be a great Mod! Just how does one become a moderator?"_

Fortunately, a newcomer was willing to pose this question in the regular forum.

Answers began to pour in from all corners of the globe, regarding the best method with which to become a moderator.

Most of these methods seemed to revolve around sexual favors....specifically analingus....so I was at a loss. I mean, even Resident Evil's licker creatures don't have a tongue long enough to perform fellatic favors across the Atlantic Ocean.

So I did what seemed to be the next-best thing, and sent close-up photos of my genitalia to all of the staff.

Needless to say, there were.....mixed results.

Toni Plutonij was kind enough to respond immediately to my query, saying that my little friend was not "biomechanical" enough.
....So I got myself one of those special pumps...you know, from Sweden...and tried it again.
Still not good enough, he says.

Darn...

BUT! There are many other staff members who might be impressed!

Unfortunately Hadrian was not one of them. He was apparently too engrossed in writing a game review of Custer's Revenge on the Atari 2600.

Maybe I should have had the photo rendered in 8-bit graphics...

JPH was the next respondent; he promptly moved my message into a more appropriate folder... and then began to stalk me.

(One point for me!.....I think.....)

OSW simply wasn't interested in my Wii....something about not having infrared emitters made it nothing more than an ordinary joystick...

Rayder made a log of the unscheduled release and told me to close that topic.

Costello was actually rather complimentary, saying that he was impressed that my fella was thinner than the DSi.

shaunj66 said it was completely incompatible with his adapter.

jumpman17 was unimpressed by the decided lack of firmware.

And Opium said my homebrew had a few bugs on it. 

Sinkhead responded that this was getting to know a 'Temper just a _little bit too well_.

Science made people think I was a girl.

Destructobot's answer was slightly cryptic; telling me to engage my Number One in my own Number Two....whatever that means.

Narin also responded, saying that I was kupoed-up kupo and I deserved to be kupoed by a kupo-kupo.
....so then I asked him for the cheat code to become a mod.
No response....maybe he's still working on it.

I dunno, maybe I'm not cut out for moderatorship...

...I think I'll just go throw myself off the Edge of the Forum.




The previous post is entirely a work of satire and not meant to be taken seriously at all.


----------



## Little (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh. Is this an attempt at humour?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 7, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> Oh. Is this an attempt at humour?



......*shrug*  Perhaps.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 7, 2008)

I admire your balls my friend!


(thanks for the PM  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## Sonicslasher (Nov 7, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> Oh. Is this an attempt at humour?


Oh come now, it was kinda funny. Don't be so mean.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 7, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> I admire your balls my friend!
> 
> You mean you saw the pictures too?
> *chuckle*
> ...



I really don't think she's being mean. You just can't make everyone laugh all the time, after all.
Just means I have to try a little harder next time.
(No pun intended)


----------



## da_head (Nov 7, 2008)

that was....interesting? i think ur about to get 13 way banned.

plus: fail for not including dice.


----------



## NeSchn (Nov 7, 2008)

I think I'm missing something. I didn't really get it.


----------



## science (Nov 7, 2008)

You mean, you aren't a girl? I guess I had even myself fooled!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 7, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> that was....interesting? i think ur about to get 13 way banned.
> 
> I hadn't even noticed that I'd included 13 of them! My lucky number!
> 
> ...




The hairy boobs should have given it away.


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 7, 2008)

I thought it was quite funny, and maybe a little too insightful.

Great blog.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 7, 2008)

Never heard of you but 



			
				Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Unfortunately Hadrian was not one of them. He was apparently too engrossed in writing a game review of Custer's Revenge on the Atari 2600.
> Maybe I should have had the photo rendered in 8-bit graphics...



Will be quoted in my sig as it made me laugh hard...how did you know this?


----------



## Sinkhead (Nov 7, 2008)

I stand by what I said  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(and I'm taken by p1ngpong!)


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 7, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> I thought it was quite funny, and maybe a little too insightful.
> 
> Great blog.
> 
> ...




Aww, p1ngpong gets all the good ones.


----------



## Law (Nov 7, 2008)

On the front page the thread title is "You know, I want to be a Mo...".

I expected that to end in "Molester", for some reason.


----------



## Twiggy12 (Nov 7, 2008)

the one how the guy was amazed how ur penis was thinner than the dsi

CLASSIC! hahaha


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 7, 2008)

Feel free to review Custers Revenge for me and PM me or General Retreat


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 7, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> On the front page the thread title is "You know, I want to be a Mo...".
> 
> I expected that to end in "Molester", for some reason.
> 
> ...



I can do that with ease, even though my Atari 2600 no longer has a power cord. 
But to be quite honest, I was considering a review of Crystalis on the NES. (It's a far better game, and far less known than Custer's Revenge) 
Would that be acceptable?


----------



## Costello (Nov 7, 2008)

hehe, funny post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



keep on writin


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 7, 2008)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> But to be quite honest, I was considering a review of Crystalis on the NES. (It's a far better game, and far less known than Custer's Revenge)
> Would that be acceptable?


Sure, will be fine.


----------



## raulpica (Nov 7, 2008)

That was hilarious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





All the EoF should be like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good work


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 7, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> hehe, funny post
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you much!
This won't be the last you hear from me.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 7, 2008)

See, no worries!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By the way, I love it.....I really laughed while reading it!!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 7, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> See, no worries!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Mission accomplished.

Oh, by the way I made my pump more steampunk now. (glued a bunch of watch gears to it)

I can be mod nao?


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 7, 2008)

I lolled reading this.

Perhaps I can just follow your attempts at becoming a mod so I can figure out what to and what NOT to.
Although so far I'm undecided wether sending pictures of my genitalia is a good or bad thing. It is dang impressive you know! Moozxy told me so.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 7, 2008)

Well, that explains why Moozxy said it wasn't very impressive.


...Okay, so maybe I sent the pics to a few people other than the staff....


----------



## bobrules (Nov 7, 2008)

omg where's the subscribe button.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Nov 7, 2008)

I want to be the very best, like noone ever was..


----------



## Law (Nov 7, 2008)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Well, that explains why Moozxy said it wasn't very impressive.
> 
> 
> *...Okay, so maybe I sent the pics to a few people other than the staff....*



Probably why Little was so unimpressed by this thread.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 7, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Probably why Little was so unimpressed by this thread.
> 
> 
> *facepalm* Aww man, I've been outed.
> ...



*chuckle* There doesn't seem to be one, so I simply took a rather unique name/avatar. 
Just watch for it.


----------



## xJonny (Nov 8, 2008)

Har har, that made me snigger.


----------



## Anakir (Nov 8, 2008)

I found it funny too. I loved the way you typed it. I just had pictures in my mind. I just see a serious guy asking how to be a mod but the answers he got in return just him that much more clueless.


----------



## JPH (Nov 8, 2008)

Heh, funniest thing I've heard all day.


----------



## Bitbyte (Nov 8, 2008)

Very nicely written 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Great satire!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 8, 2008)

xJonny said:
			
		

> Har har, that made me snigger.
> 
> Quite glad I gave you a laugh.
> 
> ...



*takes a bow* _Thehn kyuh._ 
I learned from the best.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 8, 2008)

I was a mod on 2 other forums, want to know the secret to becoming one? The easiest way is to kick ass and take names until you're all out of ass, the other method is to be nice and helpful, sooo, what's it gonna be?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 8, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> I was a mod on 2 other forums, want to know the secret to becoming one? The easiest way is to kick ass and take names until you're all out of ass, the other method is to be nice and helpful, sooo, what's it gonna be?




*takes your name, since he cannot kick your ass*


----------



## War (Nov 8, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> On the front page the thread title is "You know, I want to be a Mo...".
> 
> I expected that to end in "Molester", for some reason.


What do you mean, "for some reason"? Would you honestly have expected anything better coming from GBAtemp?


----------



## budrow66 (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh man, I laughed till I cried. Good work old freind keep it up.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 8, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*LMAO* You'd have seen the blog even if I couldn't have posted it without getting in trouble.

________________________________________________________________________________

Ladies and Gentlemen, this guy is someone you shouldn't take so lightly as you all seem to, 
even though he's incredibly quiet. 
He won't ever introduce himself, so I'll do it on his behalf.
*Budrow66*: 
Wise far beyond his years, and my best friend for much of my life.
He's been kind enough over these many years to teach me about computers, to teach me about the NDS, and to show me to GBAtemp. 
Listen to him a while. You'll be pleasantly surprised. 

Just forgive his spelling. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(sorry Bud, couldn't resist the joke at your expense.)

I apologize for my double-post. I'm not sure how to merge them after the fact.


----------



## JPH (Nov 8, 2008)

Vulpes let's make babies.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 8, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Vulpes let's make babies.



I'm told that every time I brush my hair I create kitten eggs, 
but as for making babies I fear I'm slightly lacking in the utereal region. 

But if you still want to try it, 
_Lets boogie!_


----------



## OSW (Nov 8, 2008)

Very funny mate


----------



## oliebol (Nov 8, 2008)

haha... lol


----------



## Heran Bago (Nov 9, 2008)

This was a clever and funny OP screw the haters.


----------



## Sumea (Nov 13, 2008)

Someone  linked this in their sig, TOTALLY wrong title tough...

I loved the narin and Costello "Quotes" - or were they real..?

Whatever, i laughed hard. Weird, nobody told you you had "BALLS OF STEEL" - well, the steel went in making this post, i guess..

I steal the best fitting one and put it to my sig, screw what i own, i need your shakesphere-like quotes!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 15, 2008)

@Vulpes Abnocto
you do know that several people are now chainmailing your pictures?


----------



## SoulAnger (Nov 17, 2008)

Man this blog is funny. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope i could blog as good as you.


----------



## triassic911 (Nov 18, 2008)

Clever.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Nov 18, 2008)

I found it funny. Good job at making my day


----------



## Prime (Nov 18, 2008)

i lol'd. Great post.


----------



## redact (Jan 20, 2011)

so i see that this tactic worked after all...


----------



## monkat (Jan 20, 2011)

Holy necrobump, batman!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 20, 2011)

Yeah, it was highly successful. 
Either that means I'm a pretty decent photographer,
or the sparkly piercings in my genitalia were a great idea.


----------



## Ikki (Jan 20, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Yeah, it was highly successful.
> Either that means I'm a pretty decent photographer,
> or the sparkly piercings in my genitalia were a great idea.




TMI dude


----------



## raulpica (Jan 20, 2011)

OH GAWD THE MEMORIES

It's great to see you actually went on to became a mod.

Love ya, Vulpes


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 20, 2011)

Ah hell Raul, you're proof that they're letting just anybody on the staff these days.

(kidding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## raulpica (Jan 20, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Ah hell Raul, you're proof that* they're letting just anybody on the staff these days*.
> 
> (kidding
> 
> ...


Well, maybe you're right! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I mean, just look at p1ngpong, with his DS-X with all those dancing LEDs and that, posting around that it was the best cart ever...! 
...He's a mod now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(just kidding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Ryukouki (Jan 20, 2011)

What I'd do to be a mod... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Blarrgh.


----------



## steves334 (Jan 20, 2011)

how about no mods! they fucken suckkkk


----------



## monkat (Jan 20, 2011)

Ryukouki said:
			
		

> What I'd do to be a mod...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Case and point.


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Jan 20, 2011)

can i be mod?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 20, 2011)

steves334: B-b-b-b-but without a staff to be a part of there would be no need for a super secret handshake to get in the clubouse! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(oh, and no staff porn section. I really like that part.)


----------



## Coto (Jan 20, 2011)

Hahahaha an almost 3 year old topic was resurrected!

Being mod... a mod it´s like a diiirrrty mercenary in the middle of everything. The better you reach, the longer you´ll survive.

(Kidding, congrats to all of you.. being mod`s not easy)


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 20, 2011)

Yeah, it's not easy at all...
Toni keeps requesting more nudes of me. 





He said something about getting "Sega" tattooed on my butt.


----------

